# Bobcat lift actuator probelm



## DaySpring Services

Today I was spreading stone in my driveway. I started having problems with the machine lifting and dropping. It would go up and down slow at times then fast. I was also having problems with the float. I'd put it in float, it would work fine then all of the sudden it would put pressure on the bucket and lift the front of the machine. Finally it stopped all together. It wouldn't go up of down and gave me a code. I believe it was 38-12, but it was a lift actuator code. Anyone know what would cause this or how to rectify the problem?


----------



## sidthss

Joysticks or foot controls?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I had the same problem with my T300. I had joystick controls. Had to replace part of the computer. Then had to have machine recalibrated. Not fun.


----------



## DaySpring Services

It has the Selectable Joystick Controls


----------



## DaySpring Services

I talked go one of the service guys at the dealer today. He said it has to do with the valve for the tilt sticking and not returning to neutral. Basically I have to replace the valve.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you will have to replace the actuator. and you may find that after that dependig on how old your other actuators are that you will have to do the other one also. its a bunch of bs actually but I have done both 2x already. they went at 740 hours and 1600 hours.. basically every 750 hours... had the computer flashed the second time when it was done and havent had any issues. i did it myself the first time but the second time after i switched one and had a problem i took it in and they did the 2nd one and updated the computer. you can try the calibration your self but usually doesnt work.

check the electronic connections at the actuators in the pit,, make sure they are dry and have some dielectric grease in them


----------



## DGODGR

I would say it's the actuator as well. I have replaced both of mine (A300 w/2000 hrs) now. First one went bad at 3am during a big storm (probably around 1000 hrs on machine).:crying: The second one (tilt) has been going bad for a while now. It was an intermittent problem. Sometimes the loader would dump fine and other times it would dump very slow. If you let off the handle and tried to dump again it would go full speed. After a while it would sound the alarm (beeeep!) and stop all loader function. Loader light would come on (little yellow light on the "activate the loader button"). The machine would have to be turned off to reset, then restarted. Operators were getting pissed off! When we checked for codes we were getting actuator codes and valve not centered codes (don't remember the actual numbers). Talked to the Bobcat rep (no longer trust the local Bobcat dealer & mechanics) and he said it was probably the actuator and may be the valve sticking. When the actuator is off it's pretty easy to check valve movement. Apply force to it manually to see if it's hanging up. I would bet that it's not the valve but the actuator (which is what mine was). Actuator was replaced about a month ago and I've not had any problems (with the loader function) since. The actuator has had a few upgrades since it's inception. I hope that someday they get one that lasts as long as the machine.:laughing:


----------



## DaySpring Services

Has anyone attempted to replace the actuator themselves? I'm wondering how hard it is to replace and get at.


----------



## DGODGR

Like all repairs made to compact equipment, this repair will be a PITA. In Midtowns post he says that he replaced his himself. I personally did not, but was present during the first one (had to have the machine back ASAP), and the Regional Bobcat Repair Rep showed me on a removed valve body. The actuator is on the valve body itself. It sits at the end of the spool valve (one actuator for each spool/valve). Cab will have to be lifted, and at least one of the rear wheels and side access covers so that you can access the valve body. As with most compact equipment repairs, offset wrenches will help immensely (and may be required). Not an overly complex repair but is a PITA due to the cramped conditions. Your biggest issue may be trying to identify which actuator is the one needing replacement (which one is bucket tilt & which is lift arms). A repair manual would probably handle this, or your Bobcat mechanic should be able to help with this. I would expect them to help even though they are not doing the work. They should be willing to support you to the extent that you request. 
Lets get some before and after photos of your knuckles.
Good luck.


----------



## DaySpring Services

On the bright side the service guy said the actuator is right on top of the valve body. It's the easiest of all to get to. I'm still not sure if I'm going to attempt the repair or bring the machine in. Luckily the snow has stopped and I don't have plans of immediate future. I'll have to lift the cab on of these days and check it out.


----------



## mrsops

You know i had this same problem with my 2006 k series 205. Its a hand and foot machine but i remember i was spreading dirt and then all of a sudden the arms droped. It was under warranty and i only had like 200 hours on the machine


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Its a goddam pain to do. I would never do it again, but at first we couldnt figure out what it was and the wait to get it done was too long. 

However mine started to act up, then I cleaned all the connections and it worked for about 20 hours more.  So we actually thought it was an electrical part as we noticed alot of salt got in the pit.


----------

